# Burns MFG & Evans dog boxes



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Does anyone have contact information?


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Monty I see your looking for Burns information, there is a closer manufacture near you in VA, Mountain Top Custom Kennels I would take a look at.
http://www.mtck.com/


----------

